
OpenStack Launches Kata Containers Project to Improve Security - ehllo
http://www.eweek.com/cloud/openstack-launches-kata-containers-project-to-improve-security
======
jpeeler
I can't keep up with the number of stripped down operating systems designed to
do little else than run containers (most of the time OCI compliant containers
only). At least in this case Intel and Hyper are working together.

